# Mikhail Ryabko in the UK



## RobP (Jan 22, 2004)

Sat & Sun  28th 29th Feb  

START TIME: 10am 

VENUE: John Orwell Sports Centre  
Wapping  London E1W 2QD 

DEALING WITH EDGED WEAPONS 
Knife attacks are on the increase making it imperative for anyone with an interest in self defence to be aware of how to deal with blade attacks.  

THE PSYCHOLOGY OF CONFRONTATION 
Not only is it important to learn how to control fear and adrenalin rush, it is important to recognize and influence the psychological states of others. Learning to deal with the long-term psychological effects of any type of confrontation is also important if we are to remain balanced and healthy individuals. 

The work will be based on Colonel Ryabko's considerable personal experience, and will include both practical and theoretical aspects of Systema. 

Full details here: 
http://www.systemauk.com/seminar.htm


----------

